# LAKERS WIN IT ALL!!!



## djpharoah (Jun 14, 2009)

W00tt


 to Orlando fans.


----------



## Flax6177 (Jun 14, 2009)

whoopie...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jun 15, 2009)

Meh


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2009)

Great. 

Now we'll be hearing about it all summer.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2009)

MVP!

MVP!

MVP!

MVP!!!





Kobe > *


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 15, 2009)

Fuck the haters, LAKERS BABY! That was an amazing series, and I can't wait for next year.


----------



## Vstro (Jun 29, 2009)

*sigh* It sucks being a fan of Cleveland sports...


----------



## playstopause (Jul 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Great.
> 
> Now we'll be hearing about it all summer.



LAKERS WINS IT ALLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 8, 2009)

NBA (and college basketball too for that matters) has turned into a nancy sports, nowadays everything is a foul, which is a shame as it stops the action nad we can not benefit from great and epic rivalry!!!

College female basket-ball is way more interesting that most male games i have watch lately

Lakers win..well..to be honest, yay...why not eh?

But i am really looking forward to witness Celtics 2009-2010 since they have been pretty vocal with regards to them regaining the title...i don't think so guys!!!


----------

